# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Les Couv's auxquelles vous allez échapper

## Monsieur Chat

J'ouvre ce topic afin de permettre à la communauté d'avoir un aperçu des couvertures de CPC pour le numéro à venir. 
Je ne mettrai délibérément que des photos d'écran, pour rappeler que ce n'est qu'un instantané, un cliché de la couv' en cours de préparation, et donc en aucun cas la version finale. Les photos seront rarement "calées", ça dépasse, les accroches ne veulent rien dire, bref c'est une esquisse.
Dans ce contexte, n'hésitez pas à donner votre avis. 

Je mettrais peut être en parallèle les couv's auxquelles vous avez échappé, je pense par exemple à une couv' sur les sims rose, ou à celle du HS console avec John McCain...

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Voici donc un florilège du prochain numéro tout chaud, qui sortira le 15, et que nous allons boucler ce soir :

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

PErso j'aime bien la troisième, avec les textes de couv' qui me rappelle le bon vieux temps du CPC artisanal roulé sous les aisselles.

La première est bien classos aussi, dans le genre "classique couv' de mag".

----------


## L'invité

Clair que la moins bonne c'est la deuxieme!
Les 2 autres sont excellentes.
Moi j'aime bien l'idée de ce topic en tout cas!  ::):

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Hé !! Excellent idée de topic Señor Gato !

----------


## Strato

Je suis fan de la première  ::wub::

----------


## ElGato

(super topic collègue félin)
Comme Monsieur Cacao, j'adore la troisième parce que je suis un vieux con. Le texte en haut à droite  :tired: 


Sinon j'aime bien la deuxième aussi, dans le genre en image. J'aime pas les couv' consensuelles avec un peu de texte et un peu d'image, c'est l'un ou l'autre.

----------


## lokideath

Le haut du 2 avec le lapin (non mais !  ::o: ) plus le bas du 1. Quoi je suis compliqué ?
En tout cas super topic  :;):

----------


## olivarius

J'adore la première. La 3eme est bien mais ça fait sérieux  ::P:

----------


## ducon

Avec les oreilles, ça fait Canard DC.

----------


## olivarius

> Le haut du 2 avec le lapin (non mais ! ) plus le bas du 1. Quoi je suis compliqué ?
> En tout cas super topic


+1 : Le haut du 2+le bas du 1 !  ::wub::

----------


## Rhoth

Je propose de mettre les 3 Couvertures et une fois que t'achètes ton magazine, tu arraches celles que tu ne veux pas afin d'avoir celle qui te plaît en couverture.

----------


## flochy

Ou sinon, vous sortez des éditions collectors avec les autres couv' et vous faites un prix spécial à 8€ paskec'estcollector.

Je préfère la 1.

----------


## carbish

La 3 est très sexy, très bonne idée de topic. Par contre Mr Chat vous êtes obligé de nous montrer celle de Sims maintenant  :Bave:

----------


## kayl257

J'aime bien la 1ere.
La 3eme fait vieille...

----------


## t4nk

La deuxième est bien bat-sexe, j'aime. Avec Batman de dos ça aurait plus de sens.  :tired:

----------


## kayl257

Par contre, j'aurais bien vu une phrase genre, "T'es ok, t'es Bat(man), t'es in"

----------


## Septa

> La 3 est très sexy, très bonne idée de topic. Par contre Mr Chat vous êtes obligé de nous montrer celle de Sims maintenant


Ha ouais on veut les couvertures refusés pour les sims 3...

Et oui la 2 est moins bien, il n'y a pas le lapin.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ma préférée est la seconde parce que les persos de resident evil j'aime bien la posture. Alors que sur la première j'ai cru au départ qu'il s'agissait de deux jeux différents.
Pour batman c'est forcément bien. :fandebatman:

----------


## KiwiX

La première.

----------


## kilfou

Je crois pas que ce soit nécessaire de dire laquelle vous préférez puisque c'est un Work In Progress. 

J'aime bien la 1.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon excellente idée de topic.  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

Je préfère la dernière, qui ressemble plus à un journal. (mais pas autant que les couv' des premiers numéros.) Et j'aime bien ce visuel, c'est pas commun concernant les magajines de zeux videos.

----------


## L'invité

Moi je veux voir les couv' reffusées pour le test de spore. Car quand je vois celle qu'on a eu.  ::P:

----------


## punishthecat

La troisième est très sexy !

----------


## Gobelin

La première est bien.
La troisième un peu trop austère.
Je ne dirai rien sur la seconde pour ne pas être désagréable.  ::P:

----------


## Ganja

Je préfère la première. La plus équilibrée à mon sens. Cohérence chromatique et dynamique.
La deuxième : la transition chromatique entre les blocs Resident evil/Batman agresse mon n'oeil.
La troisième : trop de textes et une composition bancale. S'pa Le Monde non plus.

----------


## JudaGrumme

Bonne idée de topic  ::lol:: 

J'aime bien la 3 aussi, la transition brutale au dessus de "Resident Evil 5" sur les 1 & 2 me saute à la gueule. Et je dois être un peu vieux con aussi mais j'apprécie le côté journal sur la dernière.

Canarchtung !  :^_^:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Il faut garder le fond avec la lune c'est beaucoup plus vendeur. Exit la 3ème, ca fait vieux découpage pourri. Exit la 2ème, l'image choisi pour RE5 est trop banal, donc go la première avec une transition plus "mélanger" entre l'image de fond de Batman et RE5 et le haut de la 2ème (derrière le titre Canard Pc).

----------


## Frypolar

Je trouve que la deuxième accroche mieux le regard avec le titre plus grand et sans le cadre blanc. Par contre on perd le lapin et le texte à la con en haut à droite  :Emo: .

La troisième a trop de texte, les gens auraient peut-être tendance à moins le remarquer.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Pour la transition des deux images, entre les lumières des buildings et l'atmosphère chaude du dessous je trouve qu'un truc du genre cristallisation serait sympa...

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Merci pour vos avis et remarques !

Concernant le "problème" de transition entre les deux assets sur la première et seconde couv', comme je l'ai dis au départ, c'est des versions non définitives. Et sur cette version, bha je n'ai tout simplement pas fait la transition, c'est les deux images collées l'une sous l'autre. 




> ... Exit la 3ème, ca fait vieux découpage pourri.


C'est parfait, je vais donc m'orienter définitivement sur la troisième.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> C'est parfait, je vais donc m'orienter définitivement sur la troisième.


Yeah  :;):

----------


## ducon

On pourrait avoir la gueule des couvertures précédentes auxquelles on a échappé ?

----------


## El Gringo

> On pourrait avoir la gueule des couvertures précédentes auxquelles on a échappé ?


Non non, comme monsieur chat l'a précisé dans le premier post...

----------


## ShinSH

Et si tu transformais les oreilles de batman en oreilles de lapin? :idéebete:

PS: Si Batman fait la couve, ca veut dire qu'il a eu 9/10?  :tired:

----------


## ducon

> Non non, comme monsieur chat l'a précisé dans le premier post...


OK.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Et si tu transformais les oreilles de batman en oreilles de lapin? :idéebete:
> 
> PS: Si Batman fait la couve, ca veut dire qu'il a eu 9/10?


J'hésite entre 7 et 8, j'arrive toujours pas à me décider.

----------


## El Gringo

> J'hésite entre 7 et 8, j'arrive toujours pas à me décider.


Met "chaussette".  ::ninja::

----------


## Phenixy

Et pourquoi pas "patate" à ce moment là? Ça fait bien aussi, "patate sur 10"...  :tired: 


Sinon d'accord avec Tyler, je vote pour la 1ere.

----------


## Igloo

Le troisième est sobre et très agréable, Batman y ressort beaucoup mieux et  la lecture en couverture c'est toujours plaisant.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Le troisième est sobre et très agréable, Batman y ressort beaucoup mieux et  la lecture en couverture c'est toujours plaisant.


Mais la majorité des acheteurs ne sont pas d'accord avec ca. Si j'ai bien suivi, depuis que Mr.Chat a dégommé Zoulou, les chiffres de vente on fortement augmentés.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Et si tu transformais les oreilles de batman en oreilles de lapin? :idéebete:
> 
> PS: Si Batman fait la couve, ca veut dire qu'il a eu 9/10?


Ah bon Fallout 3 et Spore ont eu 9/10 ?




> J'hésite entre 7 et 8, j'arrive toujours pas à me décider.


Putain, je l'aime ce canard,met lui 7.Le 8 c'est quand ils auront modélisé Gotham taille GTA et rendu "désactivable" la présence des bouton.

Oh et puis merde mets lui 19/20 comme tout le monde. ::O: 

Remarque ca pourrais faire un bon buzz si c'est bien fait.

----------


## XWolverine

Perso, j'aime bien la première ... Mais avec le haut de la deuxième (fond derrière le titre). C'est dommage pour le texte en haut à droite, qui disparaitrait du coup, mais il est un peu long, de toute façon.
Euh sinon, c'est pas possible, déjà le nouveau, on vient juste d'avoir le précédent, CPC redevient hebdo  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## ShinSH

> Ah bon Fallout 3 et Spore ont eu 9/10 ?


C'est relatif au "contrat" d'Eidos, n'autorisant la diffusion de tests de Batman avant sa sortie officielle à la condition qu'il soit noté 9/10 minimum, et qu'il fasse la couverture du mag.

----------


## lokideath

> OK.
> http://img.moronail.net/img/5/4/354.jpg


C'était ironique, M. Chat a dit le contraire. Il a posté ca pour souligné ton manque d'attention quant aux posts de l'auteur du topic.

Ou il était bourré.

----------


## Airwalkmax

La première me semble très classe !

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Mais la majorité des acheteurs ne sont pas d'accord avec ca. Si j'ai bien suivi, depuis que Mr.Chat a dégommé Zoulou, les chiffres de vente on fortement augmentés.


Diantre non ! Je n'ai pas "dégommé" zoulou, il a juste d'autres chats à fouetter. J'ai été amené à endosser la responsabilité de l'orientation graphique du mag, après avoir fait évoluer la maquette (la nouvelle formule) et refait les gabarits dans leur intégralité. Je me suis donc occupé à partir de ce moment de la couv', pour des raisons évidentes de cohérence.
Et comme d'hab, celui qui fait la couv n'est pas tout seul comme un ours dans sa grotte, mais chacun à son mot à dire, Boulon le premier, Zoulou y compris en qualité de graphiste, et les routards de la boite (comme casque, pour ne pas le citer) n'en sont pas en reste pour donner de bonnes critiques.
Et non, les chiffres de vente n'ont pas depuis "fortement" augmenté, comme par l'opération du chat saint esprit. Mais elles ont continué pépère leur progression.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Façon de parler pour "dégommage". Pour les ventes, il me semblait avoir lu de la main même de Boulon ou Zoulou que la nouvelle maquette avait fait progresser pas mal les ventes.

----------


## mescalin

Je propose de coller des seins a batman pour booster les ventes.

Et une moustache.

----------


## Wobak

> Et pourquoi pas "patate" à ce moment là? Ça fait bien aussi, "patate sur 10"...


Bah non patate > 8, parce qu'une patate c'est bien mieux cuite... (qu'huit)..

Wow j'en suis pas fière de celle là  ::lol::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Diantre non ! Je n'ai pas "dégommé" zoulou, il a juste d'autres chats à fouetter. J'ai été amené à endosser la responsabilité de l'orientation graphique du mag, après avoir fait évoluer la maquette (la nouvelle formule) et refait les gabarits dans leur intégralité. Je me suis donc occupé à partir de ce moment de la couv', pour des raisons évidentes de cohérence.
> Et comme d'hab, celui qui fait la couv n'est pas tout seul comme un ours dans sa grotte, mais chacun à son mot à dire, Boulon le premier, Zoulou y compris en qualité de graphiste, et les routards de la boite (comme casque, pour ne pas le citer) n'en sont pas en reste pour donner de bonnes critiques.
> Et non, les chiffres de vente n'ont pas depuis "fortement" augmenté, comme par l'opération du chat saint esprit. Mais elles ont continué pépère leur progression.


Et modeste avec ça. On sait que c'est toi le cerveau de la bande, qui décide tout, qui dit à Boulon d'être méchant pour faire peur aux gens et qui dit à Casque d'être roux.

En parlant de couv', il te faut combien de temps pour la réaliser ?

----------


## TeHell

Perso je trouve la première mieux composée, elle donne plus une idée d'ensemble qui me plait bien. Une sorte de poster quoi.

La troisième est pas mal aussi, mais elle est découpée.

La première serait pas mal avec une meilleure transition verticale dans les couleurs de gauche.

Voilà en résumé la première me plait plus car elle est "unifiée" (pas trouvé mieux en terme d'adjectif).

EDIT: en fait, la première me semble mieux car elle saute plus à la gueule que les autres. Et elle me sauterait plus à la gueule si tout le fond était bleu: l'arrière plan de Batman partout, même derrière RE5.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> C'est relatif au "contrat" d'Eidos, n'autorisant la diffusion de tests de Batman avant sa sortie officielle à la condition qu'il soit noté 9/10 minimum, et qu'il fasse la couverture du mag.


Ah ok je suis con.Mea culpa.

C'est vrai que vu sous cet angle c'est drôle.

----------


## ducon

> C'était ironique, M. Chat a dit le contraire. Il a posté ca pour souligné ton manque d'attention quant aux posts de l'auteur du topic.


Moi aussi, je déconnais.  :^_^:

----------


## dam42c

> J'hésite entre 7 et 8, j'arrive toujours pas à me décider.


Z'avez qu'à noter sur vingt  ::rolleyes:: 
Ca aurait fait 15 et hop plus de masturbation dilemno-intellectuelle et tu peux aller faire ta pétanque  :B):

----------


## ERISS

La meilleure c'est la 2ème: J'aime quand CanardPC est écrit en gros (pas comme maintenant).

----------


## Frypolar

Mon petit frère (14 ans) vient de rentrer dans ma chambre et son regard a tout de suite été accroché par le dernier CPC qui trainait sur mon lit. Il l'a feuilleté en concluant "je te l'emprunterai pour le lire".

La couverture/maquette a l'air de faire son petit effet  :;): .

----------


## jakbonhom

> La meilleure c'est la 2ème: J'aime quand CanardPC est écrit en gros (pas comme maintenant).


Je ne suis donc pas le seul?!  ::o:  La couverture qui fonctionne le mieux est la première, mais avec le titre de la deuxième. Je préfère moi aussi les grands titres  ::unsure::

----------


## XWolverine

J'ai bien peur que ce ne soit déjà bouclé, pour la couv, non ?

----------


## olivarius

> J'ai bien peur que ce ne soit déjà bouclé, pour la couv, non ?


Oui car on reçoit le mag aujourd'hui ou demain  ::P:  On va bientôt connaître la vraie couv  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> J'ai bien peur que ce ne soit déjà bouclé, pour la couv, non ?


Oui je confirme, on a bouclé jeudi soir minuit. Il devra sortir vers le 16.
Au final on a opté pour la troisième. Par contre on a changé les accroches  ::rolleyes::

----------


## XWolverine

> Au final on a opté pour la troisième.


Arghh, la moins bien des 3, je me desabonne  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La meilleure des 3 oui  :Cigare:

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Bon. Je vous sers pas le meilleur pour la fin, mais pour maintenant.
Voici la couv' refusée des Sims, du numéro 192. Jugée à l'époque trop "osée" du poney.
Et à juste titre, car la version pourtant plus soft qui était sortie s'est avérée être un flop au niveau des ventes. 

Pour rappel : http://www.canardpc.com/magazine-CPC192.html


La seule couv où vous auriez pu avoir Boulon ET gringo en guess playmate star.

----------


## lokideath

> Bon. Je vous sers pas le meilleur pour la fin, mais pour maintenant.
> Voici la couv' refusée des Sims, du numéro 192. Jugée à l'époque trop "osée" du poney.
> Et à juste titre, car la version pourtant plus soft qui était sortie s'est avérée être un flop au niveau des ventes. 
> 
> Pour rappel : http://www.canardpc.com/magazine-CPC192.html


Elle est bien mieux celle qui a été retenue, et je la trouve pas spécialement moins "osée". Et puis je pense pas qu'on puisse résumer le flop des ventes à la couverture, le contenu y était peut être également pour quelque chose  :tired:

----------


## olivarius

> Elle est bien mieux celle qui a été retenue, et je la trouve pas spécialement moins "osée". Et puis je pense pas qu'on puisse résumer le flop des ventes à la couverture, le contenu y était peut être également pour quelque chose


C'est la faute à la couv. C'est moche des photos de mecs nus  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Et pourtant, on a constaté que certains types de couv font flop. Certaines couleurs, la façon de claquer les accroches. On a jamais vraiment cherché à optimiser à fond ce genre de truc de façon scientifique, mais par exemple, tout ce qui est "osé" (femme peu vétue, boulon en caleçon, etc.) se vend mal. Tout comme les couv' à dominante noire.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> (femme peu vétue,


Hmmm vu que la majorité du public des jeux vidéo est masculin, ça me semble bizarre  :tired: 

LA couv' de la preview de GTA4 avec ce joli visage d'ange portant une sucette à ses lèvres, ça a fait un flop ?

----------


## olivarius

> Et pourtant, on a constaté que certains types de couv font flop. Certaines couleurs, la façon de claquer les accroches. On a jamais vraiment cherché à optimiser à fond ce genre de truc de façon scientifique, mais par exemple, tout ce qui est "osé" (femme peu vétue, boulon en caleçon, etc.) se vend mal. Tout comme les couv' à dominante noire.


C'est normal je trouve et à un moment je trouvais que le journal partait trop souvent dans des allusions douteuses avec sans cesse des images osées sur tous les jeux. Du coup c'était dur d'expliquer à ma femme que le journal était plus que convenable.

Certe CPC est écrit pour un public mature mais il se doit de rester très propre. Je ne veux pas devoir l'interdire à mes enfants ou le voir passé avec les autres magazines "olé olé" chez le buraliste.

Tout ça pour dire que toutes les images olé olé n'ont pas leur place dans CPC selon moi. Mettez les dans le forum pour faire rire mais pas dans le mag.  :;):  Ca me rappelle un peu l'histoire de Joystick. Du moment que leur publicitaire c'est amusé à mettre des pubs X (en toutes petites vignettes) dans les pages du mag  ::O: , Joy a disparu de la médiathèque de mon collège  ::|:  Il faut aussi penser à ça. Si la couv est propre les documentalistes des collèges peuvent accepter un abonnement à CPC  :;):

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Pour le 192 je préfère la version qu'on a eu. Je la trouve beaucoup plus drôle.
La version osée est rigolote simplement parce que c'est les sims, mais la situation n'est pas très drôle. Avec celle qui est sortie on peut laisser vagabonder son imagination. On sent qu'il se passe un truc mais on ne sait pas exactement quoi.

----------


## olivarius

> Pour le 192 je préfère la version qu'on a eu. Je la trouve beaucoup plus drôle.
> La version osée est rigolote simplement parce que c'est les sims, mais la situation n'est pas très drôle. Avec celle qui est sortie on peut laisser vagabonder son imagination. On sent qu'il se passe un truc mais on ne sait pas exactement quoi.


La couv qu'on a eu est mieux en effet mais je pense que c'est vraiment la solution de facilité de jouer sur les blagues osées. Ca serait mieux de jouer sur les parodies de scènes cultes (un peu comme dans les Hot Shot) par exemple. Ca demande plus de boulot mais c'est mieux : seul ceux qui connaissent comprennent et les autres ne voient qu'un truc propre.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> C'est normal je trouve et à un moment je trouvais que le journal partait trop souvent dans des allusions douteuses avec sans cesse des images osées sur tous les jeux. Du coup c'était dur d'expliquer à ma femme que le journal était plus que convenable.
> 
> Certe CPC est écrit pour un public mature mais il se doit de rester très propre. Je ne veux pas devoir l'interdire à mes enfants ou le voir passé avec les autres magazines "olé olé" chez le buraliste.
> 
> Tout ça pour dire que toutes les images olé olé n'ont pas leur place dans CPC selon moi. Mettez les dans le forum pour faire rire mais pas dans le mag.  Ca me rappelle un peu l'histoire de Joystick. Du moment que leur publicitaire c'est amusé à mettre des pubs X (en toutes petites vignettes) dans les pages du mag , Joy a disparu de la médiathèque de mon collège  Il faut aussi penser à ça. Si la couv est propre les documentalistes des collèges peuvent accepter un abonnement à CPC


La parole d'un mec qui a ma couv' de Mad World en avatar est forcément intéressante.  ::wub::

----------


## Kierkegaard

> Et pourtant, on a constaté que certains types de couv font flop. Certaines couleurs, la façon de claquer les accroches. On a jamais vraiment cherché à optimiser à fond ce genre de truc de façon scientifique, mais par exemple, tout ce qui est "osé" (femme peu vétue, boulon en caleçon, etc.) se vend mal. Tout comme les couv' à dominante noire.


Du coup, ça serait quoi l'exemple d'une couv qui vend bien ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Un truc qui risque pas de vous angoisser au moment de passer chez le kiosquier.
"Oh mon dieu, il va penser que je suis homo, oh mon dieu, non j'achète pas"...
Bonjour les lavettes.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

En tant qu'abonné on pourrait pas avoir les couvertures gay ?  ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

> On a jamais vraiment cherché à optimiser à fond ce genre de truc de façon scientifique, mais par exemple, tout ce qui est "osé" (femme peu vétue, boulon en caleçon, etc.) se vend mal. Tout comme les couv' à dominante noire.


Je m’en fous, j’achète chaque numéro, même s’il parle de Simponeys.

----------


## El Gringo

> Je m’en fous, j’achète chaque numéro, même s’il parle de Simponeys.


Y'a des gens qui subissent plus la (supposée) pression de leur environnement que toi, visiblement...

----------


## Phenixy

> Un truc qui risque pas de vous angoisser au moment de passer chez le kiosquier.
> "Oh mon dieu, il va penser que je suis homo, oh mon dieu, non j'achète pas"...
> Bonjour les lavettes.


N'empêche, je pense que c'est exactement ça. Même si les gens ici s'en fichent, pour une bonne partie des acheteurs ça doit jouer de façon inconsciente. Après il y a un juste milieu entre provoc' gratuite et mièvrerie, et nul doute que vous le trouvez souvent  ::):

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> La seule couv où vous auriez pu avoir Boulon ET gringo en guess playmate star.
> 
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1cc...64b206db86.jpg


*save to disk*

----------


## olivarius

> N'empêche, je pense que c'est exactement ça. Même si les gens ici s'en fichent, pour une bonne partie des acheteurs ça doit jouer de façon inconsciente. Après il y a un juste milieu entre provoc' gratuite et mièvrerie, et nul doute que vous le trouvez souvent


Nul doute que pour le public plus jeune ça joue énormément. T'imagine ton fils acheter un mag avec une couverture douteuse ?  ::huh::  (Si tu connais pas, tu refuses direct).

-> jusqu'à ~15ans c'est mon père qui me payait mes mags  ::P:

----------


## XWolverine

> -> jusqu'à ~15ans c'est mon père qui me payait mes mags


 ::o: 
Ne fais pas ça à tes enfants  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pfff le bon vieux temps avec Singles en couverture.

----------


## Arseur

Bon c'est peut-être un peu tard, mais je tiens à signaler que je ne suis pas fan du blabla en petit à côté du titre CANARD PC sur la couv. Y a déjà plein de vannes partout, pas besoin d'une zone pour ça, surtout sur la couv où toute la place compte, a priori.
Ou alors on y fout un dessin sous Paint par Gringo.

----------


## Reizz

Ho moi j'aime bien quand le titre se réduit face au contenu (la troisième était cool) je trouve ça augure bien.

Je ne suis pas vraiment fan des titres "paquet de céréales" qui par leur côté trop commercial peuvent faire craindre un contenu assez consensuel.

Mais bon je suis un lecteur plus ou moins depuis le numéro un donc plus à attirer dans le rayons par une simple couv. Donc mon avis n'est sûrement pas du tout représentatif.

----------


## Trask

> Un truc qui risque pas de vous angoisser au moment de passer chez le kiosquier.
> "Oh mon dieu, il va penser que je suis homo, oh mon dieu, non j'achète pas"...
> Bonjour les lavettes.


ça m'arrive a chaque fois que j'achète des mags de 3D avec des femmes en décolleté exagéré. J'ai peur qu'on me prenne pour un pervers (j'en suis un mais j'aime pas que ça se sache IRL). Bon j'achète quand même parce que je suis un male alpha et que j'ai peur de rien mais il y a quand meme un malaise.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ma femme n'aime pas quand on voit des bonne femmes en couv (plus le coté j'essaie de rameuter les "kevin" (au passage, elle vous adore de plus en plus si bien que c'est elle qui le lit d'abord).

Donc, affichez des bonnes femmes en couv.

----------


## jpjmarti

> ça m'arrive a chaque fois que j'achète des mags de 3D avec des femmes en décolleté exagéré. J'ai peur qu'on me prenne pour un pervers (j'en suis un mais j'aime pas que ça se sache IRL). Bon j'achète quand même parce que je suis un male alpha et que j'ai peur de rien mais il y a quand meme un malaise.


Il n'y a rien de pervers dans le fait de regarder des photos de décolleté.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Oui je confirme, on a bouclé jeudi soir minuit. Il devra sortir vers le 16.





> Ca sort le 15, même si je dois tuer tout le monde et imprimer le numéro avec leur sang.


Peuh.

----------


## kayl257

Ce matin rien au relay, le sang doit couler!

----------


## ducon

> Y'a des gens qui subissent plus la (supposée) pression de leur environnement que toi, visiblement...


Ouais, par exemple, jerk supporte bien mes goûts de chiottes en musique.  :B):

----------


## Kass Kroute

Trouvé ce matin  ::wub:: 

Chouette couverture, Monsieur Chat, mais je trouve que ça fait bizarre de retrouver les mêmes "caractères" que ceux utilisés dans les articles.
Du coup, ça fait un peu moins _couverture_...

----------


## xheyther

Une idée à la con mais, si les couvertures osées et/ou sombres se vendent moins bien, ce seraient pas parce que les tenancier de kiosques (j'aime pas kiosquiermachintruc) préfèrent mettre en avant des trucs softs ou un peu gai (non pas gay, gai. Joyeux quoi) ?

En fait si je dit ça c'est que j'ai un pote qui a bossé dans un relai, il faisait les mises en rayons  et que les consignes étaient claires : à l'exception des magazines auto et X qu'on cache en haut, toutes les autres couv' au premiers plan doivent être soft. Et vu comme il se faisait engueuler si le rangement plaisait pas au boss, il faisait du zèle genre censure-au-mon-dieu-un-téton-qui-dépasse-cachons-le-nous-ne-saurions-le-voir.

----------


## kayl257

Ben les FHM, Guts, Entrevue c'est tout devant.
Idem pour les Public , oops et autres peoplerie avec "Fesses de Stars" et "Nichons refaits" tout devant.

----------


## ducon

Mets des fesses de star en couverture de Pour la science, tu vas faire chou blanc, comme mettre des équations aux dérivées partielles en couverture de Gros seins magazine.

----------


## kayl257

Il est vrai  ::P:

----------


## xheyther

Pour les fesses en couv' de La Recherche, si c'est des fesses de babouin dans le cadre d'une étude sur les comportements sociaux et de la reproduction des groupes de babouin de Madagascar amha ça peut se faire.

Mais j'ai l'impression que tu pensais pas à ces fesses là.
Bref, merci ducon tu as compris le sens du passage : 



> à l'exception des magazines auto et X


évidement que ça fait vendre là hein. Ou alors c'est peut êter un problème de référentiel. Pour cpc, des seins c'est osés, mais pour tuning magazine c'est normal. Tout est relatif et pis c'est tout.

----------


## jerk

> Y'a des gens qui subissent plus la (supposée) pression de leur environnement que toi, visiblement...


C'est clair, rien ne peut l'influencer...ou presque.  ::rolleyes:: 
Et encore...




> ça m'arrive a chaque fois que j'achète des mags de 3D avec des femmes en décolleté exagéré. J'ai peur qu'on me prenne pour un pervers (j'en suis un mais j'aime pas que ça se sache IRL). Bon j'achète quand même parce que je suis un male alpha et que j'ai peur de rien mais il y a quand meme un malaise.


A ce sujet, si on pouvait m'expliquer pourquoi le catalogue Pearl est truffé de femmes aux décolletés plongeants et aux poses plutôt vulgaires (et ils se sont calmé) ? Dans un catalogue de lingerie, je veux bien, mais pour vendre une prise peritel...encore que ça puisse donner des idées d'utilisation dérivée à certains.  ::): 




> Ouais, par exemple, jerk supporte bien mes goûts de chiottes en musique.


Je suis faible... ::(:  Je le laisse même acheter CPC, c'est dire. Et ce depuis que nous sommes ensemble. Perso, heureusement qu'il n'y avait pas de femmes dévêtues sur la couverture, parce que, ne connaissant pas le magazine, j'aurais sans doute un peu tiqué. Dis-moi ce que tu lis, je te dirai qui tu es.

----------


## Nilsou

> Un truc qui risque pas de vous angoisser au moment de passer chez le kiosquier.
> "Oh mon dieu, il va penser que je suis homo, oh mon dieu, non j'achète pas"...
> Bonjour les lavettes.


Boulon a raison... Quand tu fait la queue au kiosque devant 20 personne avec un magazine qui met mal a l'aise ça vend mal.

Par contre : tenté de garder les trucs un peu délire genre oreille de lapin sur batman (proposé au début du topic pour le dernier numéro) ce genre de truc accroche l'œil a fond... Et après on est fier d'avoir un canard a la main!!

Des phrases idiotes en titre principal au lieu/en plus ,du petit encadré habituel... Parce que le petit encadré ça fais rire l'habitué qui l'a déjà en main mais pas le type qui fouille le kiosque et aurais pu se dire que ce journal a l'air bien poilant.

Une idée dans le vent:

LA VÉRITÉ SUR LA CUISSON DES NAVETS 
(et 5 page de test sur xxxx nouveau titre de xxxxx)

Avec un énorme navet en gros sur la couv et en tout petit en bas a droite un truc sérieux : essayez pour voir si ça marche mais je prédis un boum des ventes, même sans connaitre le mag je l'achèterais!!

Sinon vous commencez a vous faire connaitre dans le milieu geek français , beaucoup ne vous connaissent pas encore mais j'ai beaucoup de potes qui commencent a entendre parler de vous via matériel.net avec vos abonnements gratuit !!! Continué comme ça !!!


Sinon je continue a placer les mag CPC devant les autres, bien en vue dans les kiosque, histoire de faire de la pub ^^

----------


## Threanor

> C'est normal je trouve et à un moment je trouvais que le journal partait trop souvent dans des allusions douteuses avec sans cesse des images osées sur tous les jeux. Du coup c'était dur d'expliquer à ma femme que le journal était plus que convenable.
> 
> Certe CPC est écrit pour un public mature mais il se doit de rester très propre. Je ne veux pas devoir l'interdire à mes enfants ou le voir passé avec les autres magazines "olé olé" chez le buraliste.
> 
> Tout ça pour dire que toutes les images olé olé n'ont pas leur place dans CPC selon moi. Mettez les dans le forum pour faire rire mais pas dans le mag.  Ca me rappelle un peu l'histoire de Joystick. Du moment que leur publicitaire c'est amusé à mettre des pubs X (en toutes petites vignettes) dans les pages du mag , Joy a disparu de la médiathèque de mon collège  Il faut aussi penser à ça. Si la couv est propre les documentalistes des collèges peuvent accepter un abonnement à CPC


Et sinon c'est pas trop dur la vie chez les mormons ?

----------


## El Gringo

Domdomdomdomdom !

----------


## olivarius

> Et sinon c'est pas trop dur la vie chez les mormons ?


Non ca va. Tu devrais passer nous voir à la ferme  :;):  L'air est pur  ::P:

----------


## O.Boulon

Les gens aussi.
Jusqu'au mariage ou à l'achat d'un pariscope.

----------


## olivarius

> Jusqu'au mariage


C'est pour quand ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Monsieur Chat

*Fouille au fond du disque dur, époussiette le fichier*
Une nouvelle CDVAE ! Avec en guess star John McCain et  Sarah Palin.
Bon, je sais c'est pas sympa de se moquer des personnes âgées, et aussi des perdants, bref je vous laisse seuls juges.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Oh mon dieu.

----------


## Dorian

5 € seulement, c'est un peu cher...

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Allez, pour fêter le retour du serveur tof.canardpc, une petite CDVAE.

----------


## Doc TB

Rhaaaa non, celle-la fallait vraiment pas la montrer  ::O:

----------


## O.Boulon

T'as honte des fautes à accrocs ?

----------


## Alab

Dites les jeux de mots du bandeau du coté c'est qui qui les trouve ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Tout le monde.

----------


## Alab

> Tout le monde.


Ben en tout cas ce brainstorming donne toujours de bons résultats j'adore !  :;):

----------


## ELOdry

> *Fouille au fond du disque dur, époussiette le fichier*
> Une nouvelle CDVAE ! Avec en guess star John McCain et  Sarah Palin.
> Bon, je sais c'est pas sympa de se moquer des personnes âgées, et aussi des perdants, bref je vous laisse seuls juges.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c42...2ad41cb960.jpg


Enfin une couverture digne de ce nom.

----------


## Froyok

> Allez, pour fêter le retour du serveur tof.canardpc, une petite CDVAE.
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3ad...a7a6be3b25.jpg


Houla !  ::P: 
Le "Hardware" est tendancieux !
J'aime ce topac !

----------


## Mr Ianou

Tiens ça devait aller jusqu'à 900W pour les alims ? (trop de Corsair sans doute  :;):  )

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

@Mr lolcat: c'est un stagiaire qui l'a pondu cette couv' ?  :tired: 
Rectificatif: la mère du fils de l'oncle du cousin du stagiaire ??

----------


## Kass Kroute

Honnêtement, vous pensez pas que le gus qui a déjà lu le HS précédent va se dire "Encore des ventirads et des alims' ?! Pas de SSD ?!" et laisser le N° moisir dans les rayonnages  ::blink::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

EUh c'est un exemple de couv' pour le HS Hard N°2 déjà sorti.

Pas pour le prochain.

----------


## Kass Kroute

> EUh c'est un exemple de couv' pour le HS Hard N°2 déjà sorti.
> 
> Pas pour le prochain.


OK, je sors  ::P:

----------


## psycho_fox

> Allez, pour fêter le retour du serveur tof.canardpc, une petite CDVAE.
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3ad...a7a6be3b25.jpg


Le lettrage du titre ...  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Le lettrage du titre ... 
> 
> http://www.poster.net/stefani-gwen/s...er-9964166.jpg


*Saute sous son bureau*
Mon dieu ! Nous sommes découverts ! J'avoue, on est fan de Gwen on a pas put résister...

----------


## Doc TB

> Honnêtement, vous pensez pas que le gus qui a déjà lu le HS précédent va se dire "Encore des ventirads et des alims' ?! Pas de SSD ?!" et laisser le N° moisir dans les rayonnages


'tain, vous allez en bouffer une triple dose de SSD dans le N°3...  ::):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> 'tain, vous allez en bouffer une triple dose de SSD dans le N°3...


Merci  ::lol::  En ferais bien un cadeau de noël  ::P:

----------


## Mr Ianou

JYS est parti commander le champagne.

----------


## Angelina

Comme quoi, ça marche le harcèlement lobbying.  ::):

----------


## Kass Kroute

> 'tain, vous allez en bouffer une triple dose de SSD dans le N°3...


Pas grave Doc : j'ai déjà l'entonnoir, tu peux y aller  ::wub:: 
De plus, le foie gras de Canardnaute gavé aux SSDs ça devrait bien se vendre à Nöwel  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Vous pouvez pas vous empêcher de transformer tout les topics en topic hardware c'est pas possible ! 
Allez hop hop dehors les teraboules et x86 ici on parle de couvrante et branlette graphique.

----------


## Goji

En général, le grand malheur du graphiste est de faire ses 3/4 propals et de finalement voir celle qu'il considère comme la plus moche être retenue.
Est-ce ton cas, Monsieur Chat ?

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> En général, le grand malheur du graphiste est de faire ses 3/4 propals et de finalement voir celle qu'il considère comme la plus moche être retenue.
> Est-ce ton cas, Monsieur Chat ?


Oui ça m'est arrivé, mais surtout dans d'autres boites. Ici, la plupart du temps, je  fais 15-30 propals, et je sélectionne tout seul comme un grand la plus moche. Eh oui, c'est ça le journalisme total.

----------


## El Gringo

> Oui ça m'est arrivé, mais surtout dans d'autres boites.


Genre t'as bossé avant qu'on te sorte d'un caniveau suédois...




> Ici, la plupart du temps, je fais 15-30 propals, et je sélectionne tout seul comme un grand la plus moche. Eh oui, c'est ça le journalisme total.


Genre y'en a une de "plus" moche...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Genre t'as bossé avant qu'on te sorte d'un caniveau suédois...
> 
> Genre y'en a une de "plus" moche...


 :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Genre t'as bossé avant qu'on te sorte d'un caniveau suédois...



Finlandais connard. Bon, je peux m'estimer heureux, il m'a pas sorti un pays de l'est mais un pays du nord au moins...




> Genre y'en a une de "plus" moche...


*rire*

----------


## El Gringo

> Finlandais connard. Bon, je peut m'estimer heureux, il m'a pas sorti un pays de l'est mais un pays du nord au moins...


J'ai parlé de vos "grands frères" parce que c'était plus insultant, je peux pas oublier que t'as été conçu par un stimorol et un krisproll. Sinon pour en revenir au sujet, il est chouette ce topic.

----------


## Zilief

Ouais, il est bien ce topic... Même si je dois avouer que je m'en tartine les parties avec du beurre de yak ! Franchement, tu me pondrais une couv' à la Malévitch avec un beau batman blanc sur fond blanc que je l'achèterai quand même ! 

Après, c'est vrai je pourrais faire des chouettes remarques constructives de graphiste, mais faut pas déconner non plus, bosser à l'oeil c'est pas mon genre !

Je me contenterai donc de remarques bêtes et gratuites de lecteur qui paye : perso (z'avez vu, je tronque l'adverbe, pour faire djeunes), ce que je cherche dans canard payçay (et que je ne trouve pas chez la concurrence) c'est :

-1 : de la connerie : l'idolatrie suce-boulesque des fanas du marketing me laisse de marbre, et être irrévérencieux c'est avoir du recul par rapport à mon (notre) addiction.
-2 : des avis personnels et subjectifs, du journalimsme total quoi !

Donc, c'est ce que j'aimerai avoir aussi sur la couv' Mr Chat (allez je te tutoie mais je te monsieute quand même), donc je sais pas moi, comme disait je sais plus quel collègue canard, un batman avec des oreilles de lapin, de la retouche, du montage, des trucs bêtes et méchants qui collent au texte (je sais pas moi, on peut imaginer un "enfin un batman qui a des couilles" avec un joli montage), bref tout mais pas juste des réut' des images des développeurs ou des screenshots. De l'interprétation, une pochette de jeu redessinée par Couly (à la Beatles), voire par gringo sur une nappe en papier, des blagues graphiques comme cette fabuleuse page de je-sais-plus-quel-numéro avec la part de pizza collée dessus...

Putaing cong, qu'est-ce que je l'aime ce mag !  ::wub::

----------


## mcgrill

> "enfin un batman qui a des couilles" avec un joli montage)
> Putaing cong, qu'est-ce que je l'aime ce mag !


 ::lol:: 
J'ai faillit m'étrangler avec mon petit dejeuner !
Trop bon mais le magazine risque de se retrouver avec hot video avec des couv comme ça.  :B):

----------


## Zilief

Eh eh... Bin, tant mieux, si ça peut éviter de faire 2 pas inutiles entre les deux... 

Et le cul, c'est pas que sale ou rigolo ou vendeur, c'est bien aussi !  ::rolleyes:: 

("t'as déjà vu la tour Eiffel ?", si vous voyez pas ce que je veux dire, précipitez-vous urgemment sur le dernier album des Svinkels, "Dirty Centre")

Et sinon, tu prends ton ptidéj à minuit et demi ?! Wouah ! Je t'aime, ami canard, t'es encore plus décalé que moi ! (et si c'est pour aller embaucher, bon courage canarade !)

Et re-sinon encore, histoire de pas me faire gronder par les modos, vite une idée en rapport direct avec le topic... Euh, Mr Chat, à quand une couv' avec le Roi-Liche monté sur mon petit poney ?

----------


## Goji

On a dit non au graveleux, non aux couilles, aux bites et aux nichons, afin que Mr Toulemonde puisse aller acheter son Canard PC sans se sentir obligé de prendre le Télé 7 Jours pour mettre autour (tu cites les Svinkels, je cite les VRP), sans avoir à se justifier auprès de sa femme ou sa maman, et ne pas être le gros dégueulasse du wagon, juste après ce mec là, près de la porte, les épaules garnies de pellicules, qui se cure le nez avec l'embout de son stylo.

Mr Chat tu as bien de la chance. Non pas d'être le fruit incongru d'un lavaret et d'un verre de vodka, mais d'avoir le temps de faire 30 propals. Dire que j'aurai été à ta place, si je n'avais pas bu le café de Thréanor et rigolé pendant que Boulon jouait à Dead Rising. La vie parfois ne tient qu'à un fil, et celui là me reste coincé entre deux molaires.

----------


## Zilief

On a dit, on a dit... Eeeeh, j'ai pas voté moi ! Et puis pense à tous ceux qui, comme moi, ont fait le choix d'être le gros dégueu qui se tirlipote le nez près de la porte ! 

Par contre, répondre aux Svinkels par les VRP, on reconnaît là l'homme de goût ! Mais le mauvais goût, c'est aussi du goût !  :;):

----------


## jakbonhom

Pas de couvertures auxquelles l'on a échappé pour ce numéro?  ::):

----------


## Zilief

Ouaiiiiis ! Et pas de projets pharaoniques avortés pour la couv' du 200 ?

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Ouaiiiiis ! Et pas de projets pharaoniques avortés pour la couv' du 200 ?


Arrête... Tu vas nous porter la poisse... ::mellow::

----------


## Zilief

Meuuuuuh non... Il va être splendide ! C'était pour répondre à Boulon (il me semble) qui déclarait qu'il n'y aurait pas de spécial 200... I WANT TO BELIEVE !

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Pan pan pan et voici les couv's auquelles vous allez très surement échapper pour le prochain numéro !
Que du pas def' en low def. mort de lowl. 







N'hesitez pas à poser vos commentaires, de toutes manière on s'en fout.
Bon ok pas tout à fait, mais gardez à l'esprit que c'est rarement la plus "belle" qui est choisie, mais plus la plus "percutante'", celle qui saute aux yeux en gros.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'suis fan de la première,  un rêve de communiste  ::love:: 

Par contre faut virer les X, ça fait un peu mag' sensible pour adultes là  :tired:

----------


## lokideath

En effet elle est terrible la 1ère  :;):

----------


## Anton

J'adore la 3. 
La vue en contre-plongée, le canon directement pointé vers le lecteur, c'est troublant. C'est géant. J'adhère  ::wub::

----------


## ducon

J’aime bien la rouge.

----------


## olivarius

La 1 est la plus percutante celon moi.

----------


## Zilief

"Le XXX touXXX du xxxXXX !"

Ouaaaah ahaha aha ahah ! Trop bon le jeu de mots ! :;):

----------


## Dj_gordon

La première c'est une tuerie, j'adore !!

----------


## Dark Fread

Woputain vous parlez de Metro 2033 dans le prochain numéro... Je bave déjà.

----------


## Froyok

> J'adore la 3. 
> La vue en contre-plongée, le canon directement pointé vers le lecteur, c'est troublant. C'est géant. J'adhère


Ouais mais déjà vu, très convenu, combien d'artwork de jeux l'ont déjà prise cette façon de présenter un personnage ? Si je ne m'abuse, le peu de joystick que j'ai vu se résumait justement à ça...


Préfère de loin la 1ere...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Je vote également pour la première.

edit : en effet, la troisième fait un peu trop "couv de Joytsick".

----------


## Anton

Joyquoi ?  :tired:

----------


## jakbonhom

La 1ère est trop osée, elle me rappelle un peu la couv' Madworld. La 3e est trop banale. La 2 est celle qui fonctionne le mieux.

----------


## t4nk

Je n'aime pas l'arme qui te pointe la gueule, c'est percutant certes, mais plus pour les anti-jeux je pense.

Par contre, l'effet froissé/défoncé de la première couv' attire bien mon oeil.

----------


## ShinSH

> N'hesitez pas à poser vos commentaires, de toutes manière on s'en fout.
> Bon ok pas tout à fait, mais gardez à l'esprit que c'est rarement la plus "belle" qui est choisie, mais plus la plus "percutante'", celle qui saute aux yeux en gros.


Et ca, c'est percutant?


(j'ai honte)

----------


## znokiss

La 3, avec le canon et tout, elle déboite. Moi je me sens menacé, et j'achète direct !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Mon avis ne sera pas original du tout après tous les autres mais la première me semble terrible - et serait bien dans les canons des "couv' qui font vendre", non ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je trouve la première too much et pas bien lisible, la troisième trop classique, et la deuxième trop beurk.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ah c'est dur a choisir.

1 ou 3 pour les raison évoqué la 3 fait plus vendeur tout de même.
Encore que la 1 avec l'épidémie de grippe A peux interpeler le quidam moyen.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Le 3 vous ressemble plus. Après j'hésite entre le 1 et le 3.

----------


## Silver

J'aime mieux le premier aussi, l'image résume bien le jeu : "apocalypse, créatures et communisme".  ::): 
Par contre je trouve qu'il y a trop de blanc dans la partie supérieure, au niveau du nom du mag'.

Enfin s'il y a un dossier sur le porno XXX j'achète tout de suite.  :Bave:

----------


## La Mimolette

La première couv' envoie vraiment du fat pâté!  ::rolleyes::

----------


## punishthecat

> Et ca, c'est percutant?
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e349703...9fe9eb429a.jpg
> 
> (j'ai honte)


 :^_^:

----------


## xheyther

Je préfère la 2, la première est trop fouilli et la 3ème, ben je trouve que le mec a une tête bizarre et ça me trouble (pis j'aime pas la mise en avant de l'arme).

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'aime bien la troisième. Elle attire le regard tout de suite.





> (j'ai honte)


Ce ne sera jamais pire que pour tes vidéos de DDR.  ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

La 3e, ça ferait flipper la petite vieille assise en face dans le métro  :tired: 

J'ai eu un peu la même réaction que t4nk en fait.

----------


## Anton

Bawé, ça confirme que le jeu vidéo c'est pour les violents et désaxés, ça rassure donc quelque part la ménagère quant aux affirmations journalistiques diverses  ::ninja::

----------


## ShinSH

> Ce ne sera jamais pire que pour tes vidéos de DDR.


Oh, eh, hein, bon.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

La 1° fait trop rouge, trop réaliste.
Un mec qui connait pas cpc en voyant ça son premier réflexe ça sera pas de se dire "tiens, un magazine de jeux vidéo".

La 2° j'aime pas trop, je s(edit : merde j'ai appuyé sur alt et après sur entrée *lose*)ais pas trop pourquoi.
Peut être que le monstre fait ambiance Morrowind, avec la même palette de couleur en plus.

La 3 est déjà plus classique mais aussi plus déjà vue.

----------


## Mephisto

Je vais m'en mêler aussi, vu que je suis assez d'accord, la première et la troisième attire l'oeil et sont "percutantes" c'est clair, mais la troisième l'est peut être dans le mauvais sens. On se sent agressé et on a l'impression de voir la couv' du dernier GIPN mag' avec un dossier complet sur comment abattre l'alcoolique qui a pris toute sa famille en otage au réveillon ( wai c'est un spécial noël ). Tandis que la première est beaucoup moins agressive, et pas pour autant moins efficace, elle à même plus de charme avec son parti pris graphique ( usé, froissé, bicolore ) que la troisième, bien plus convenue.

Alors après c'est peut être plus osé, mais je pense pas que ça vous fasse peur.  ::): 

@ ShinSH : Moi j'ai ris.

----------


## r2djbeuh

Du coup, c'est içi qu'on doit signaler que le texte en noir est communement composé de noir 100 % et pas d'un noir quadri, ce qui permet d'éviter le problème de repèrage ?  ::siffle::

----------


## ShinSH

> @ ShinSH : Moi j'ai ris.


Merci aux gens de gout qui apprécient.  ::lol::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Vu la photo (métro qui quitte la station), j'aurais mis "Metro, ne le rater pas"  : perfectionniste:  ::ninja:: 

En tout cas, celle de ShinSH aurait sûrement du succès sur Paris avec toutes les grèves...  ::P:

----------


## mescalin

La une ! La une ! La une !

----------


## t4nk

> La une ! La une ! La une !


Boharf, TF1 c'est d'la merde.

----------


## LaVaBo

> La une ! La une ! La une !


 Au pire on pétitionnera pour que MrChat fournisse une version imprimable en A4 pour la coller sur le magazine.

----------


## jakbonhom

> Alors après c'est peut être plus osé, mais je pense pas que ça vous fasse peur.


Demande-leur comment s'est vendu le numéro avec la couv' Madworld  ::ninja::

----------


## Phenixy

Celle de ShinSH  ::ninja:: 


Sinon je préfère la 1 et l'effet de craquèlement + le rouge.

----------


## canardeur

3  :;):

----------


## Pelomar

La 1 était trop bien  :Emo:  :gopvechialeuse:

----------


## punishthecat

> Vu la photo (métro qui quitte la station), j'aurais mis "Metro, ne le rater pas"  : perfectionniste:


Tiens du coup j'aurais même mis "ne le ratez pas" : uber-perfectionniste :  ::ninja:: aussi

----------


## The Franceman

Mettez un lapin qui fait du catch contre un œuf et un manchot sur la couv puis tout le monde sera content.

----------


## ShinSH

Avec une moustache. Très important.

----------


## El Gringo

Très.

----------


## Markan

Et une belle de préférence genre:

----------


## ducon

C’est pratique pour porter des binouses.

----------


## ELOdry

Je crois même que ça peut les décapsuler.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Je crois même que ça peut les *garder au frais*.


 ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

Merci de ne pas faire pleurer monsieur chat en parlant d'autre chose que ses couv.

----------


## Nilsou

> Tiens du coup j'aurais même mis "ne le ratez pas" : uber-perfectionniste : aussi


Je plussoie, je trouve aussi que le "arrive dans 5 minutes n'est pas top", je préfère ta phrase.

----------


## Ezechiel

Je vote pour la 1 aussi.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Je suis Ezechiel et relance d'un moi aussi.

----------


## Mephisto

> Demande-leur comment s'est vendu le numéro avec la couv' Madworld


Il s'est mal vendu ?  ::huh:: 

Ptain, moi qui me disais que j'avais rarement vu une couv' aussi classe tout magazines confondus...chuis nul en marketing.  ::|:

----------


## Nilsou

Je vote aussi pour la 1 ,l'artwork est vraiment sublime.

----------


## Nono

Suite à vos retour, on va finalement prendre la 4. Merci d'avoir participé !  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Elles sont toutes assez classe, ma préférence va à la première.

----------


## Sylrak

Mon choix va pour la première.  ::wub:: 

(Sinon vous pouvez aussi imprimer les 3 couv les unes à la suite des autres comme ça chacun peut replier celles qu'il n'aime pas  :B): )

----------


## MoB

> Sinon vous pouvez aussi imprimer les 3 couv les unes à la suite des autres comme ça chacun peut replier celles qu'il n'aime pas


Alors ca c'est pas con. Et si en plus tu laisses une page blanche, tu obtiens le premier magazine de zoeuf vidéo 2.0

Pour ma part je dois avouer que la première est imposante. Mais malgré tout, je ne sais pourquoi, elle fait trop chargée. La dernière est bien aussi. Mais comme déjà dit, c'est du déjà vu. A voir donc. (ok ok ...)

Après j'aurai bien vu un dérivé de la 4. Perso j'aurai adoré, et puis les ventes auraient explosées avec nos amis de la vie du rail.

----------


## Froyok

Mieux, une page blanche avec les titres, à toi de la dessiner toi-même !
Ça pourrais faire un nouveau concours !  ::lol:: 

Bon casque risque de casser la baraque, encore que Gringo avec paint...

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Et voici en exclusivité la couv' du prochain hors série de CPC, 
le hors série AION !

je vous préviens, c'est une version non définitive, mais elle ne devrait pas trop bouger.

Enjoy !

----------


## lokideath

:tired:  ::|:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

C'est beau comme du Rembrandt.

----------


## alx

Plutôt du Bacon, pour le coup.

----------


## Guest

C'est la mère de qui ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Ah ça y est. Miss France va encore perdre sa couronne.

----------


## Mephisto

J'ai vomi.

----------


## La Mimolette

Ora ïto a qu'a bien se tenir!

----------


## znokiss

On dirait une chatte.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> On dirait une chatte.


 ::w00t::

----------


## Dark Fread

Je vous aime.

----------


## LaVaBo

> On dirait une chatte.




Cadeau pour madame...


Après les photos de nichon à cacher avec le doigt, la couverture qui fait vomir ton voisin de métro. Classe.
Encore que, y'a vraiment un côté sympa, si c'était pas aussi crade (le slogan est à part)

----------


## mescalin

Ouais, un hors-série sur la chatte volante de Mask of the Betrayer !  ::lol::

----------


## Airwalkmax

Si avec une couverture comme ça ce hors-série ne se vend pas, ce serait à n'y rien comprendre  ::o:   ::o:  !

----------


## znokiss

> Je vous aime.


C'est à moi que tu dis ça ou bien à MonsieurChatte ?

----------


## Pelomar

Holy Shit  ::w00t::

----------


## Guest

C'est un papillon.

----------


## znokiss

En tout ça, ça me fait de l'*effet*, le *papillon*.

----------


## Zepolak

Mais sinon, c'est des ailes de quoi ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

C'est le scalp de Gringo.

----------


## moutaine

Heuuu....... :Gerbe: 

Ça ne donne pas envie d'acheter le HS

----------


## olivarius

PAS très clair cette image  ::(:

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu nous saoûles l'ayatollah.

----------


## olivarius

> Tu nous saoûles l'ayatollah.


Tant de violence  ::cry::

----------


## M.Rick75

Ca y est la couv du n°206 a fait son coming out... Si on pouvait avoir les brouillons disgracieux (ou juste marrants) qui ont servis à son élaboration (s'il y en a).

----------


## Monsieur Chat



----------


## Pelomar

No kidding  ::mellow:: 


 ::XD::

----------


## Nelfe

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/38a...b9376c341a.jpg


Avec une couv' pareille vous auriez pété tous les highscore de vente.

----------


## Pelomar

Y a quand même un truc bizarre avec le bras de Gordon  :tired:

----------


## ShinSH

> Y a quand même un truc bizarre avec le bras de Gordon


Mais non.

----------


## Froyok

::O: 

Ok.

----------


## gregounech

Mister Octogonapus, BLAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH§

----------


## darkgrievous

> Mais non.


C'est pas faux, d'ailleurs avec le bras de gordon il aurait pu recycler cette excellente couv  ::wub::

----------


## Silver

> Mais non.
> http://afjv.com/press0412/041206_rayman.jpg


Moi j'aurais dit Goldorak.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est pas faux, d'ailleurs avec le bras de gordon il aurait pu recycler cette excellente couv 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a7f...7e1eda7906.jpg


Good old times...  ::'(:

----------


## moutaine

> C'est pas faux, d'ailleurs avec le bras de gordon il aurait pu recycler cette excellente couv 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a7f...7e1eda7906.jpg


Une couv' mythique.
Que de souvenirs ::'(:

----------


## Casque Noir

> Une couv' mythique.
> Que de souvenirs


Je n'ai pas l'habitude de me vanter mais elle était de moi. Enfin, l'idée évidemment, je n'ai pas dessiné Rayman ni le Pingouin même si je dessine ultra bien... hufhuf. 
D'ailleurs UBI avait vraiment super assuré. Ils avaient dessiné Rayman en fonction de la position du Pingouin, c'était bien cool de leur part.

Ouah, j'avais pas fait gaffe : 5,90 en 2003 et 6,95 euros maintenant avec moins de pages !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Canard PC, c'était 1.80, puis 1.90 en 2004, 3,80 en bimensuel avec le double de pages (sans augmentation donc), puis 3,90. On a donc augmenté, à nombre de pages égal de 2003 à 2010, de .... tan tan tan : 20 cts.
Joystick : 105 cts avec moins de pages... moi je dis la classe.

----------


## Conan3D

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/474...32e97f99ff.jpg


Il manque le G-Man

----------


## r2djbeuh

> divers trucs.


Et bien, en toute franchise, je dis Chapeau Bas, Mooonsieur !  :;): 
Tiens, et tant que je t'ai sous le mulot :
1 - Y'a des goodies d'abonnement sur le feu ?
2 - Y'a des reliures de prévues ?

----------


## johnclaude

Comment il se la pète Casque!  ::ninja:: 
Et la pub façon attaché de presse  ::ninja:: ²

ps: humour tout ça, la couv rayman est très bien et je suis abonné à cpc, pas à joy.

----------


## Alab

> la classe de cpc


Alors là je dis bravo monsieur !  ::O:  ::o:  :;):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Comment il se la pète Casque! 
> Et la pub façon attaché de presse ²
> 
> ps: humour tout ça, la couv rayman est très bien et je suis abonné à cpc, pas à joy.


C'est Casque, il a tous les droits. Tu peux pas test.  :B):

----------


## darkgrievous

> ps: humour tout ça, la couv rayman est très bien et je suis abonné à cpc, pas à joy.


Non mais c'était l'époque ou casque et le reste était à joy, tu peut donc en dire du bien  ::P:

----------


## olivarius

+1 pour les reliures pour mes CPC  :;):

----------


## tenshu

> Je n'ai pas l'habitude de me vanter mais elle était de moi.





> Février 2003


Shit !  ::|: 



_oldschool classic tavu!_

----------


## Casque Noir

> Et bien, en toute franchise, je dis Chapeau Bas, Mooonsieur ! 
> Tiens, et tant que je t'ai sous le mulot :
> 1 - Y'a des goodies d'abonnement sur le feu ?
> 2 - Y'a des reliures de prévues ?


Oui, les goodies reviendront lorsqu'on aura de nouveaux bureaux. Normalement fin d'année. On ne peut rien stocker ici et la poste est un drame.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Oui, les goodies reviendront lorsqu'on aura de nouveaux bureaux. Normalement fin d'année. On ne peut rien stocker ici et la poste est un drame.


YEAH !

----------


## Casque Noir

> Alors là je dis bravo monsieur !


Oui enfin, ça ne veut pas dire  non plus que l'on ne va pas augmenter les prix nous aussi. Il faut bien contrer l'inflation (coûts de distribution, des timbres, des loyers, du papier, etc...) qui a forcément augmenté en 5 ans.
D'ailleurs ce sera hélas au dessus des 4 euros (surement 4,2 ou 4,30 euros) et avant la fin de l'année, hélas... c'est ça où on ne pourra jamais continuer l'aventure. Ca fera donc entre 40 et 50 cts d'euros d'augmentation en 6 ans, ce qui reste en dessous de la moyenne dans la presse spécialisée (en pourcentage).

Bah oui, c'est la vie.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bah oui, on achètera quand même. 
A vrai dire même 5 € ça me ferait pas mal au cul, et si ça peut en plus vous permettre de ne pas sortir de HS Consoles, j'adhère.  ::P:

----------


## t4nk

Clair, ça reste moins cher qu'un paquet de clopes, et ça dure deux semaines.

La politique du maintient du prix sur une très longue durée n'est vraiment pas évidente à gérer, principalement parce que lorsqu'il y a actualisation de la tarification le delta à tendance à faire peur, voire à faire gueuler, et là ca devient la croix et la misère de la bananière pour expliquer et rappeler que les tarifs n'avaient pas changés depuis des années, comme nul part ailleurs.  

:vécudouloureux:

----------


## Archambaut

Les bd, les poches et sans doute les autres se sont pris 50cts cette année, et eux c'est chaque année, alors je salue plutôt CPC d'avoir pu maintenir leur prix si longtemps.

----------


## ducon

C’est vrai que 9,20 roros le tome d’Astérix (rentabilisé depuis César), ça fait mal au derche.

----------


## lokideath

5€ faut pas abuser non plus, l'hardware il est à 5,50 et sans pub (enfin peut être qu'il va augmenter aussi ?).
Jusqu'à 4,50 ca va, mais moi je ne suis pas prêt à mettre plus. Bon en même temps je viens de me réabonner pour 66€ donc bon  ::ninja::

----------


## Louis Cypher

> Je n'ai pas l'habitude de me vanter mais elle était de moi. Enfin, l'idée évidemment, je n'ai pas dessiné Rayman ni le Pingouin même si je dessine ultra bien... hufhuf. 
> D'ailleurs UBI avait vraiment super assuré. Ils avaient dessiné Rayman en fonction de la position du Pingouin, c'était bien cool de leur part.
> 
> Ouah, j'avais pas fait gaffe : 5,90 en 2003 et 6,95 euros maintenant avec moins de pages !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Canard PC, c'était 1.80, puis 1.90 en 2004, 3,80 en bimensuel avec le double de pages (sans augmentation donc), puis 3,90. On a donc augmenté, à nombre de pages égal de 2003 à 2010, de .... tan tan tan : 20 cts.
> Joystick : 105 cts avec moins de pages... moi je dis la classe.


En plus je me souviens d un post de Boulon qui disait que le nombre de signe par page avait augmenté, c est moins flagrant mais ça compte quand même, Respect !

----------


## Casque Noir

> 5€ faut pas abuser non plus, l'hardware il est à 5,50 et sans pub (enfin peut être qu'il va augmenter aussi ?).
> Jusqu'à 4,50 ca va, mais moi je ne suis pas prêt à mettre plus. Bon en même temps je viens de me réabonner pour 66€ donc bon


Non, plus de 4,50 euros pour 64 pages, je suis d'accord, c'est trop.

----------


## r2djbeuh

Yeaaah merci, Casque !
Bon, ben, du coup, je prendrais pas d'abo tout de suite...  ::(:

----------


## Westernzoo

Bonjour les gens,

Je suis tout nouveau sur le forum, je lis canardpc depuis euh ... quasiment 5 ans maintenant, je ne me suis pas abonné (parce que j'aime beaucoup mon buraliste, c'est un gros geek) et je voulais juste ajouter que payer 1 euros de plus (oui, carrément 1 euros entier !) tout les quinze jours, ça ne me dérangerait pas vraiment.

En fait, parfois je ne me rappelle plus si le prix est à 3.90 ou 4.90, c'est dire si je m'en fous.

Après, j'imagine que le soucis se situe plutôt au niveau de la compétitivité. Si vous devenez quasiment au même prix qu'un magazine beaucoup plus épais (mais bourré à 50 % de pub) ça ne doit pas jouer en votre faveur.

----------


## Jolaventur

> En fait, parfois je ne me rappelle plus si le prix est à 3.90 ou 4.90, c'est dire si je m'en fous.


C'est 3.90 mon poulet!

----------


## Westernzoo

> C'est 3.90 mon poulet!


Aujourd'hui je m'en suis souvenu, mais parfois, devant mon buraliste, j'hésite. Je lui donne un billet, il me rend de la monnaie, et je regarde les pièces, et je regarde le prix, et je regarde les pièces, et j'arrive plus à savoir le prix.

Et quand je sors, j'entends le rire sonore de ce sympathique buraliste. Un homme joyeux, vraiment.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> En fait, parfois je ne me rappelle plus si le prix est à 3.90 ou 4.90, c'est dire si je m'en fous.


Ouep mais quand tu comptes tes euros pour boucler le mois, 1 euros, c'est 1 euros.

----------


## Guest

D'ailleurs, fait intéressant, quand tu les comptes pas un euro ça fait toujours un euro.

----------


## Alab

> Ouep mais quand tu comptes tes euros pour boucler le mois, 1 euros, c'est 1 euros.


Mais en abonnement ça te revient moins cher et l'abonnement c'est une dépense une fois que c'est fait c'est bon t'es tranquille ou ça peut faire un cadeau sympa aussi.  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Mais en abonnement ça te revient moins cher et l'abonnement c'est une dépense une fois que c'est fait c'est bon t'es tranquille ou ça peut faire un cadeau sympa aussi.


Sauf que quand t'a pas de thune, t'as une sorte de censure mentale à lâcher une grosse somme. Même si t'es gagnant au final.

----------


## Westernzoo

> Ouep mais quand tu comptes tes euros pour boucler le mois, 1 euros, c'est 1 euros.


Oui, mais c'est pour que les rédacteurs aussi puissent boucler leur fin de mois. Savoir qu'on contribue à leur bien-être, ça vaut tout les un euros du monde. ::): 






Ou pas.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah ouais mais dans ce cas je veux savoir à quoi ils utilisent mon fric.

D'une, finie la whey pour la muscu.

Sinon je viens récupérer le grisbi.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Oui, mais c'est pour que les rédacteurs aussi puissent boucler leur fin de mois. Savoir qu'on contribue à leur bien-être, ça vaut tout les un euros du monde.


On est pas là pour les entretenir, on paye pour leurs boulots c'est tout.

----------


## Westernzoo

> On est pas là pour les entretenir, on paye pour leurs boulots c'est tout.


 ::'(: 

Et l'amour dans tout ça ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

DTC.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Aucun souci pour augmenter le mag, tout vos frais augmentent et vous non, ça peut pas être viable économiquement, tout le lectorat peut le comprendre.

Par contre pour toucher de nouveaux lecteurs par l'achat impulsif ce sera plus dur.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Non, plus de 4,50 euros pour 64 pages, je suis d'accord, c'est trop.


Ça ne me choque pas (4,20-4,30€), les bons mensuels sur l'aviation c'est entre 7 et 8 roros. A ce dernier prix j'y regarde à 5 fois avant d'acheter, mais 4,30€ pour moi c'est OK.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Moi non plus ça ne me dérange pas, du moment que vous re-faites un concours d'ici 6 mois afin que je gagne un autre abonnement gratuit.

----------


## ELOdry

Moi ça ne me dérange pas non plus, à condition qu'on recommence à parler des "couv' auxquelles on va échapper" sur ce topic.

----------


## moutaine

> Je n'ai pas l'habitude de me vanter mais elle était de moi. Enfin, l'idée évidemment, je n'ai pas dessiné Rayman ni le Pingouin même si je dessine ultra bien... hufhuf.


Une petite partie de Warzone 2100 pour fêter ça? ::wub::

----------


## Casque Noir

> Une petite partie de Warzone 2100 pour fêter ça?


Putain, ça c'était du jeu bordel !

----------


## Alab

> Putain, ça c'était du jeu bordel !


C'est grâce à vous et votre papier 'on y joue encore' que j'ai pu le connaitre.  :Emo:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Oui enfin, ça ne veut pas dire  non plus que l'on ne va pas augmenter les prix nous aussi. Il faut bien contrer l'inflation (coûts de distribution, des timbres, des loyers, du papier, etc...) qui a forcément augmenté en 5 ans.
> D'ailleurs ce sera hélas au dessus des 4 euros (surement 4,2 ou 4,30 euros) et avant la fin de l'année, hélas... c'est ça où on ne pourra jamais continuer l'aventure. Ca fera donc entre 40 et 50 cts d'euros d'augmentation en 6 ans, ce qui reste en dessous de la moyenne dans la presse spécialisée (en pourcentage).
> 
> Bah oui, c'est la vie.


Et pour les abonnés ?
Je dis juste ça car cela va bientôt faire 3 ans que je me suis abonné pour 4 ans. Donc, je passe au travers des augmentations et cela m'embête de ne pas participer à l'effort.

----------


## Télo

Il me semble que leur part est plus importante dans les abonnements, donc l'un dans l'autre.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Et pour les abonnés ?
> Je dis juste ça car cela va bientôt faire 3 ans que je me suis abonné pour 4 ans. Donc, je passe au travers des augmentations et cela m'embête de ne pas participer à l'effort.


T'inquiètes, ça viendra :D

----------


## olivarius

Si c'est comme ça je me réabonne pour 2 ans  ::P:

----------


## johnclaude

> Et pour les abonnés ?


Pour les abonnés ce sont les délais de livraison qui augmentent  ::ninja::

----------


## Casque Noir

> Pour les abonnés ce sont les délais de livraison qui augmentent


Haha, très drôle... hum.

----------


## Télo

> Pour les abonnés ce sont les délais de livraison qui augmentent


Bouh, mauvaise langue va, plus ça va mieux ça va. Le 214 est arrivé chez moi hier.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Est-ce qu'on peut avoir une idée des couv' auxquelles on a échappé pour ce numéro 214 (ne serait-ce que pour avoir le privilège de se cataloguer critiques d'art total et affirmer que vous n'avez pas choisi la bonne couv') ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Y'en a une surtout, je tanne Chat pour qu'il l'a foute ici. Il va craquer.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Y'en a une surtout, *je tanne Chat* pour qu'il l'a foute ici. Il va craquer.


Un manteau en peau de chat.  :Bave:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Un manteau en peau de chat.


Ubik.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Ubik.


Le bouquin ? Faut que le relise je me rappelle plus de ce passage là.

----------


## Monsieur Chat



----------


## Airwalkmax

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ece...230ef5e671.jpg


 ::o:   ::o:   ::o: 
Pourquoi celle-ci n'est pas passée ?

----------


## lokideath

:tired: 
Pourquoi vous publiez les moins bonnes ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ece...230ef5e671.jpg


Excellent !  :^_^:

----------


## Crealkiller

> Excellent !


SCOOP, on apprend que le futur héros de DEUS EX 3, est complètement idiot, en effet il tient son CPC à l'envers...

Prévoyez les implants d'intelligence!

----------


## Scorbut

Il est juste intéressé par la pub.

----------


## lokideath

> SCOOP, on apprend que le futur héros de DEUS EX 3, est complètement idiot, en effet il tient son CPC à l'envers...
> 
> Prévoyez les implants d'intelligence!


Derrière il y a la pub pour le HS mod, tout à un sens !

----------


## Frypolar

> Parce que l'éditeur n'était pas d'accord.


Tu déconnes ? Elle est géniale cette couverture  ::O: . Je vais l'imprimer et la coller sur mon canard. Même pas mal.

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain Znokiss, mais t'es toujours obligé de faire le malin ?

----------


## Logan

> Putain *Znokiss*, mais t'es toujours obligé de faire le *malin* ?


Gaffe, y'a redondance.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tiens, il y a eu du ménage...

----------


## O.Boulon

Tiens, il gagne un bon gros ban.
J'en ai marre des gens comme ça.

----------


## PrinceGITS

En parlant de couv', qui a le dernier pour celle qui sera utilisée ? Casque ?

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Moi ça ne me dérange pas non plus, à condition qu'on recommence à parler des "couv' auxquelles on va échapper" sur ce topic.


 Bouhou hou. Z'ont tout pété mon topic.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tout le monde.
Y a pas de dernier mot. C'est consensuel.

----------


## xheyther

Vous arrivez à dégagez un consensus à chaque fois, ou tu dis ça parce que de toute façon tu cries plus fort que tous les autres réunis ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'vois pas pourquoi mon post a été effacé, mais bon...
Qu'est ce qui a fait pencher la balance pour la couv' définitive finalement ? Celle-là était pas mal. Z'aviez peur que ça fasse nombriliste ?

----------


## Alab

Au passage j'ai bien aimé dans le HS mod que la couv' qui était passée ici ait été mise en dessous de l'édito, je me suis bien marré.  ::):

----------


## PrinceGITS

+1 avec Alab, la couv à laquelle on a échappé dans le sommaire, ça peut être sympa.
Ce serait le genre de trucs que je regarde en premier avec :
- la blague à côté du numéro et de la date sur la couv'
- "l'erreur" dans le bandeau vertical Canard PC de la couv'
- la fin des mentions légales de l'ours.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> J'vois pas pourquoi mon post a été effacé, mais bon...
> Qu'est ce qui a fait pencher la balance pour la couv' définitive finalement ? Celle-là était pas mal. Z'aviez peur que ça fasse nombriliste ?



Ouai, on la trouvait plutôt cool. Pour la petite histoire, on a bouclé pendant un week-end, et casque a eut cette bonne idée de mise en abîme du mag assez tardivement. Et on a tout simplement pas eut le temps de faire remonter l'asset modifié aux concepteurs originaux (étant en plus un studio étranger, ça rallonge). Et comme ça devenait un "détournement" d'asset, on a préféré éviter plutôt que de le sortir sans la permission.




> +1 avec Alab, la couv à laquelle on a échappé dans le sommaire, ça peut être sympa.
> Ce serait le genre de trucs que je regarde en premier avec :
> - la blague à côté du numéro et de la date sur la couv'
> - "l'erreur" dans le bandeau vertical Canard PC de la couv'
> - la fin des mentions légales de l'ours.


L'idée est à méditer. A voir si ça peut faire marrer plein de monde, ça peut être sympa.

----------


## t4nk

> L'idée est à méditer. A voir si ça peut faire marrer plein de monde, ça peut être sympa.


Rajoute-moi dans le "plein de monde".

----------


## olivarius

> Rajoute-moi dans le "plein de monde".


+1 j'aimerai aussi  :;):

----------


## Airwalkmax

> Rajoute-moi dans le "plein de monde".


Pareillement !

----------


## Grouiiik

Aussi  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je sais pas, ça transformerait le "délire en bonus" de la couv' à laquelle on a échappé, en "travail obligatoire". D'avoir cette couv' occasionnellement sur le site me suffit personnellement.

----------


## Crealkiller

Ou à la place du dessin sous paint de Gringo qui à du coup disparu  ::(:

----------


## [Braiyan]

> Je sais pas, ça transformerait le "délire en bonus" de la couv' à laquelle on a échappé, en "travail obligatoire". D'avoir cette couv' occasionnellement sur le site me suffit personnellement.


Je suis d'accord. Autant garder les moches (façon de parler, je ne veux pas dénigrer le travail de M.Chat) /brouillons s'ils ne valent pas le coup ; et un rythme régulier reviendrait à se poser des chaines. Par contre, en poster une de temps en temps, une que Chat estimerait quand même avoir sa place, occasionnellement, peut-être ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Je sais pas, ça transformerait le "délire en bonus" de la couv' à laquelle on a échappé, en "travail obligatoire".


Tout à fait d'accord. Si il y a une couv' qui peut être marrante dans toutes celles qui ont été faites, la mettre sera un plus. S'il n'y en a pas, tant pis.
Ce sera une surprise à chaque numéro.  ::): 




> Ou à la place du dessin sous paint de Gringo qui à du coup disparu


Bonne idée. Même si la couv' n'a rien à voir avec la rubrique... Je sais, le dessain de Gringo non plus.  ::P:

----------


## lokideath

Mouais bof, j'aime bien ce topic parce qu'on peut avoir une image d'une bonne qualité, une petite vignette dans le canard je m'en fous par contre.

----------


## Froyok

> Je sais pas, ça transformerait le "délire en bonus" de la couv' à laquelle on a échappé, en "travail obligatoire". D'avoir cette couv' occasionnellement sur le site me suffit personnellement.


Je le pense aussi.
Et je rejoins également lokideath.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Un asset de couv' auquel vous allez échapper...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Dommage, le rendu "vieux papier" est pas mal. Après niveau choix, c'est comme dire... spécial ?

----------


## t4nk

Le rendu est original oui, mais que c'est chargé ! Du coup, le gros trou à gauche met encore plus en évidence le "Sega". Et là ça pique les yeux. Ubisoft, ça aurait eu plus de classe.  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

> Un asset de couv' auquel vous allez échapper...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e90...207b5c7ed7.jpg


Il reste de la place.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Un hors-série "Jeux de sport" ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

C'est le bordel !

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Un asset de couv' auquel vous allez échapper...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e90...207b5c7ed7.jpg


Très uchronique.

----------


## Guest

> C'est le bordel !


Y a qu'une seule meuf, v'là le bordel. Heureusement que t'es pas proxénète toi.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Concernant le nain, dur d'être catégorique.

----------


## t4nk

> Concernant le nain, dur d'être catégorique.


Pour ce qui est dans la gueule du requin aussi ma foi.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Teaser de fou quand même.

----------


## alegria unknown

> Un asset de couv' auquel vous allez échapper...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e90...207b5c7ed7.jpg


Ça a une sacrée gueule quand même... L'originalité du truc va bien avec l'originalité du canard. Et y a une classe et un décalage pas possible, j'aime beaucoup ce côté bizarre. (EDIT: Et en plus ça reste drôle.) Peut-être un truc dans le style pour le 300 ?

Bon je découvre le topic et entre le hors-série MMO AION et la mise en abime sur Deus-Ex 3, ben  ::wub:: 

Bref, bref. Chapeau bas.

----------


## Monsieur Chat



----------


## Basique

Magnifique.

----------


## mescalin

ahahahaha  :^_^:

----------


## ben_beber

Comment vous avez fait pour choper une image en haute résolution de Derrick ?

----------


## Froyok

'Tin le pire c'est que vous avez carrément été réécrire entièrement le couv' (je pense au paragraphe à côté du code barre par exemple).

Vous êtes fous.

----------


## Wxug

Tout simplement excellent ! J'aime cette couv' !  ::):

----------


## Chocolouf

Haaan  ::o:  ! Mais cette couverture !  ::wub::

----------


## alx

J'en veux une signée  :Emo:

----------


## ebonnot

Trop de la boule Derrick (son enterrement)

----------


## alegria unknown

Ça me donne envie d'acheter Canard PC une couv' comme celle-là. Vraiment.

Le sexe cyclopéen auréolé sans doute. Serge doit se retourner de joie dans sa tombe.

----------


## visiontrouble

Detourage is my freund frauleine.

----------


## Crealkiller

Sérieusement, c'est cette couverture là qui aurai dû être utiliser, ça aurai été énorme.

----------


## del65

Mais, mais, mais, cette couverture sur Derrick est absolument énorme !
...ah non c'est son imperméable !

Remarquez qu'être en couverture fait partie du rôle d'un inspecteur de police, dans la véritable couverture en prime il est en planque dans un coin avec Harry.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

"Duke Nukem : Derrick se met à la muscu".

 ::XD::

----------


## Guig Esprit du Sage

Oui mais il aurait fallu que le test soit beaucoup plus long pour mériter une telle couv.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Oui mais il aurait fallu que le test soit beaucoup plus long pour mériter une telle couv.


J'ai joué au jeu dix minutes par curiosité, j'en ai tiré assez de matière pour faire quatre pages. Boulon aurait donc pu en faire dix.

Derrick, c'est du lourd, du dense, du concentré d'action et d'émotion.



(Les deux vidéos doivent être regardées en même temps)

----------


## ELOdry

> (Les deux vidéos doivent être regardées en même temps)[/center]


Enfin, mon travail d'archiviste reconnu!
(c'est moi qui ait uploadé la seconde vidéo, dans une vie antérieure)

----------


## johnclaude

Cette couv était excellente, dommage qu'on y ait échappé.

Et les deux vidéos à regarder en même temps, en effet c'est aussi du rêve.

----------


## mescalin

> Enfin, mon travail d'archiviste reconnu!
> (c'est moi qui ait uploadé la seconde vidéo, dans une vie antérieure)


Mon héros  :Emo:

----------


## Jolaventur

> J'ai joué au jeu dix minutes par curiosité, j'en ai tiré assez de matière pour faire quatre pages. Boulon aurait donc pu en faire dix.
> 
> Derrick, c'est du lourd, du dense, du concentré d'action et d'émotion.


Ben alors justement pourquoi une seule page d'autant que  c'est pas mirobolant.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Enfin, mon travail d'archiviste reconnu!
> (c'est moi qui ait uploadé la seconde vidéo, dans une vie antérieure)


Je me demandais justement si c'était le même ELOdry.




> Ben alors justement pourquoi une seule page d'autant que  c'est pas mirobolant.


Parce que si on avait fait huit pages sur Derrick, je sais pas pourquoi, je pense que certaines personnes auraient gueulé. Et elles n'auraient pas forcément eu tort.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c95...d6532b86df.jpg


Bêste couve éveure.

----------


## Hagane

Vous avez des infos concernant une adaptation de _Derrick contre Superman_ ?
C'est mon préféré.  :;): 


_(Les parties 2 et 3 sont aussi sur YouTube)_

----------


## alx

Hey la rédac, avez-vous reçu mon petit cadeau Derrickesque ?  :Emo:

----------


## alx

Bon ben j'imagine que non...

----------


## O.Boulon

Nope...
Tu l'as envoyé à quelle adresse ?

----------


## alx

Rédaction Canard PC
Presse Non Stop
14, rue Soleillet
75020 Paris

Je vais voir avec l'expéditeur il me semble tête en l'air.

----------


## alx

C'était bien un oubli de sa part. Du coup parait que vous allez avoir droit à du rab.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Hey la rédac, avez-vous reçu mon petit cadeau Derrickesque ?


Oh purée,c 'est toi le malade qui nous a envoyé les tampons ?
Je sais pas si je dois te remercier ou appeler les keufs...

Non, mais "I Fuck you in my Shit ?" Vraiment ?

----------


## Eklis

... Quel genre de tampons ? J'ai peur.

----------


## Mephisto

Ce genre là :

----------


## Boolay

En cheveux de Cherokee  ::o:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> ... Quel genre de tampons ? J'ai peur.


Ce genre là.

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/29...=1#post4405127

----------


## alx

> Oh purée,c 'est toi le malade qui nous a envoyé les tampons ?
> Je sais pas si je dois te remercier ou appeler les keufs...
> 
> Non, mais "I Fuck you in my Shit ?" Vraiment ?


 En fait j'avais demandé au Tampographe (un voisin à vous) de vous faire parvenir un "Deutschsploitation", suite à la couv Derrick. Ensuite, comme il avait zappé ma commande et pris du retard, il a ajouté les autres en bonus, mais je n'ai pas choisi ces derniers. J'aurai peut-être pas dû le laisser faire...

----------

